# Can a buckskin truly "shine"?



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I own a 10yo buckskin mare, and have recently started trying her on SmartOmega 3 (she can't use Omega Horseshine which I hear is great, due to her allergies) :-| She is allergic to molasses, soy products and alfalfa. 

Anyway, she's been on the SmartOmega for probably 3 months now, and I haven't noticed ANY differences. So my question is...with a light colored buckskin like mine, is she ever REALLY going to shine, or am I basically pushing towards something that's never going to happen? :lol: 

Here are the other supplements she's on just to get all of her vitamins and such (because she can't be on any commercial horse feeds so she's just on rolled barley to mix her supplements with):

Tri-amino (for protein):
Tri-Amino - Equine Metabolic Supplements from SmartPak Equine 

Augment (multi vitamin):
Augment - Horse Multi-Vitamin Supplements from SmartPak Equine

Here's what she looks like now by the way...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and here's what she used to look like back in 2009, the summer after I first bought her. Once she had shed out her winter coat, this lovely golden coat came through!










She had just turned 8 when this photo was taken and in the first photo taken this fall she is 10 1/2, she will be 11 in April. How much of this is a nutrition thing do you think, vs just a buckskin getting older and fading in color thing??

She even had DAPPLES (just like her dam has!) back in 2009 and I haven't seen them since we had to take her off the commercial horse feed.

And for a more "fair" comparison since the first photo was taken in the fall on a cloudy day, here's a photo taken this past summer on a sunny day...


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

The filly I just sold if very shiny in summer. And she was never on anything special.


251452_2071883357912_1269722567_2458066_7010917_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


254954_2128951624583_1269722567_2540052_1155152_n by Cecillia B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Royal Pine Buck (May 28, 2011)

Joanne Svoboda's Photos | Facebook

I submit ...yes.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Here is Pilgrim with some shine on him.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

All are gorgeous!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Pilgrim looks in need of a new home...and he said he wants to live with Biscuit so just send him over to me. 

Gorgeous horses folks - simply gorgeous.


My cousin's buckskin has a gorgeous coat. He is on Safe Choice. He was starved to skin and bones 2 years ago when she got him. He looks fantastic now!


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

i don't have a picture but my buckskin was very shiny this summer then this winter he is alot lighter and not as shiny cuase of the winter coat!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

yes.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never actually owned a buckskin, but yes, your mare can shine, even at the lighter color. I've seen grays work up a sheen.

Just on the side, have you ever thought about color enhancement, like Gold as Sun (something like that?), SmartDark, or even straight paprika? It's all known to bring back out the golden and dapples back out. I know paprika helps my bay. Plus, those supplements have other ingredients for additional shine and overall coat health. I'm not sure about her allergies with those though....

This particular supplement might not be the one for her. Some things just don't work on all horses. I think you should have noticed something, by three months.

I would personally try a different supplement. I think it's nutritional.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Royal Pine Buck said:


> Joanne Svoboda's Photos | Facebook
> 
> I submit ...yes.


haha yeah yeah Dillon is very shiny Joanne ;-) And very dapply too!! :lol: You remember Sandie when she was golden don't you??


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

DejaVu said:


> I've never actually owned a buckskin, but yes, your mare can shine, even at the lighter color. I've seen grays work up a sheen.
> 
> Just on the side, have you ever thought about color enhancement, like Gold as Sun (something like that?), SmartDark, or even straight paprika? It's all known to bring back out the golden and dapples back out. I know paprika helps my bay. Plus, those supplements have other ingredients for additional shine and overall coat health. I'm not sure about her allergies with those though....
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to try something like Gold as Sun or one of the others you mentioned but they all have either molasses or soy in them, or both :-| Sandie's allergies seem to get in the way of a LOT of feeds/supplements!! How do you feed the straight paprika/how much and how often?? I've heard of that working before...

SmartPak recommended I try the SmartOmega ULTRA since she's on the basic SmartOmega right now...it just has a little more of the flax seed and fish oil...I guess it's worth a shot anyway!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

how often do you groom her ?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> how often do you groom her ?


Every single night! And I'm meticulous so she gets a good grooming, curry first, then stiff brush then soft brush! :lol:


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, one, your horse is beautiful! I mean, I'm partial to the first dark golden color she had going, but hey, she's still lovely. As for shiny...well, I can't offer too much advice. I don't own a horse, I've only got theoretical knowledge.

What theoretical knowledge I DO have says flax seeds will make any hair -- including yours -- shiny. Fresh-ground, preferably, though I'm not sure about the dosage. Buut...aha! Flax Seed There we go. That explains it pretty well. Also? I read somewhere else that it protects you from radiation, flax. Hah!

As for the Gold as Sun type things...do the buckets come with labels? I can't find an ingredients list online, but maybe if you found on in person you could read it and try and find the individual ingredients? From what I've seen, it included different seaweeds -- which I think are good for the proteins in skin and hair -- and herbs and spices. Not so sure what those are, so I don't know what they do, but...if you could find it, maybe you could remake it without the ingredients she's allergic to?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I use shampoo made for black horses on all my colors, buckskin, palomino, and grays included. I think that helps.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Pineapples said:


> Okay, one, your horse is beautiful! I mean, I'm partial to the first dark golden color she had going, but hey, she's still lovely. As for shiny...well, I can't offer too much advice. I don't own a horse, I've only got theoretical knowledge.
> 
> What theoretical knowledge I DO have says flax seeds will make any hair -- including yours -- shiny. Fresh-ground, preferably, though I'm not sure about the dosage. Buut...aha! Flax Seed There we go. That explains it pretty well. Also? I read somewhere else that it protects you from radiation, flax. Hah!
> 
> As for the Gold as Sun type things...do the buckets come with labels? I can't find an ingredients list online, but maybe if you found on in person you could read it and try and find the individual ingredients? From what I've seen, it included different seaweeds -- which I think are good for the proteins in skin and hair -- and herbs and spices. Not so sure what those are, so I don't know what they do, but...if you could find it, maybe you could remake it without the ingredients she's allergic to?


I have heard that about flax and I know that's in one of her current supplements already but to what degree I'm not sure. I like your idea about creating my own product but unfortunately some of the ingredients I might not have access to or know the exact amount to use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I use shampoo made for black horses on all my colors, buckskin, palomino, and grays included. I think that helps.


Hmmm interesting idea!! What is it in those shampoos that claims to bring out the dark color in black horses anyway?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If I remember, I will read the ingredients on my shampoo today.


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Good hay, grain and grooming.

I own a dark (smutty) buckskin, and my BOs own two buttermilk buckskins. All of them are shiny and dappled in the summer and fall, and all three are shiny now even with winter coats.

My ubershiny boy (with his lessee)









BO's gelding Bailey


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I think she already does shine a bit and I'm just being paranoid ;-) Here's a photo taken last night, indoors in low light where a horse would be least likely to shine, and she does kinda look shiny, even with her fuzzy (partly trace clipped) winter coat! 










What do you guys think?? Tomorrow I'll go outside in the sun and get some pics of her, it should be easier to see then. I think the fact that her color is fading is throwing me off...she was this golden buckskin tone the first summer I got her and now she's a "buttermilk" buckskin shade. 

HEY BUCKSKIN OWNERS out there, have you noticed that as yours aged, they have changed colors and/or faded a bit?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm might just be her winter coat too...this was her just a few months ago before the winter coat grew in!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Another one from last summer...I think I'm just second guessing myself because there are some lucky horsies in our barn who grew in practically NO winter coat this year and are super sleek and shiny looking!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, are you kiding me!!! She is an awsome horse, so she doesn't shine in some photos. I would trade my shiny boy for your awsome, talented mount any day of the week. I have been secretly envious of your girl since I first saw her. If it hadn't been for the fact that she was a* girl*, she would be missing from your barn and in mine as we speak. No girls allowed in my barn.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol thanks taffy!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

